# a8 brake upgrade for passat?????



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

wondering if any one has the part #'s or what years i need to to do this swap on my passat... i know i need a8 rotors and tt carriers..any more info on this?? i have access for the factory parts, then can have them cross-drilled, just need to know an application...


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: a8 brake upgrade for passat????? (Us2bA4dr)*

How about considering a Phaeton brake kit... They are hella clean and just a slight bit smaller than like Pamela Andersons boobs


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: a8 brake upgrade for passat????? (Us2bA4dr)*

From http://www.clubb5.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25489
Parts for Audi A8 12.3" rotor conversion...
- Caliper Bracket (8N0 615 125) [need a pair]
- Rotor (8D0 615 301 J) [Ditto above]

ECS package everything you need for $500. If the link works then this should take you to the solution for my 2003 Passat v6...
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...20OEM
Hmm, loyalty aside parts4vws do the kit for $430 including new Ferodo pads.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...erodo


----------

